# The District Line



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Our little girl is officially bomb-proof! Not afraid of the tube, the train, the bus, new people, the drill... very proud


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

Turi she's such a cutie. You must be so happy. I can't wait 'til it's my turn!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Awh that brilliant. Such a achievement. Well done x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Well done Saffi I HATE the tube so much so that on the very rare occasions I come to London I will always use a taxi. It is something about going down one hole in the road and popping up in another with no idea how far or in which direction you have travelled! I know I am a whimp but my overactive imagination sees all sorts of dangers, I still remember Moorgate and 7/7! Much better here in the sleepy south west when a visit to Exeter is considered an "occasion!" let alone the bad streets of Plymuff (Plymouth for the un initiated but then I am a janner! Born and bred in the city!)


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah well done Saffi, hope you don't have to put up with the district line for 25 years like I did


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She's gonna be a cool urban chick!! Bet you can't wait for the walks!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Literally cannot wait for the walks!!! I've been ill at home three days this week and have had serious cabin fever. It's lovely going out with Saffi but not easy carrying her and she so desperately wants to go on the floor too


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Well done Turi, you're doing a great job socialising her. How long before you can go walkies? S x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She will be vaccinated on Monday!!! 

And we've been told by our vet that we can take her out a week later as we live in a low-risk area. CAN'T WAIT! She's getting heavy!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awesome!!! looks like you should have wonderful pictures for a scrap book too!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So where do you plan to take her for her first off walk lead? Somewhere quiet just the three of you or Bushey Park, plus 30 fellow cockapoo friends


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oooo, not sure yet! Maybe just down our road or to my parents' house which is just ten minutes' away. She has been there lots so she would recognise the smells (I think!)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

You are doing so well with her, just a question, you obviously have her out for quite a long time when you go out carrying her, has she wee'd/poo'd while out? how do you manage this if you can't put her down, or has she just been able to hold it while you are out? - sorry, so often comes back to this subject!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

The longest we have been out is 2.5 hours - that was this weekend gone at the pub and on the tube. In her first week we only took her out for 30 minutes and slowly built up. She's never had an accident but when she starts wiggling we know she needs to go and one day we ended up practically running home as she was so desperate! I was worried she'd be traumatised but we got home, she did her business and then she looked at me as if to say, 'do you know how silly you looked running home with a puppy in your arms?'!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ok thanks, think I'll stick to shorter trips out then until he can go on ground.


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Cool urban Miss  I also have problems with the tube nowadays.. I get really claustrophobic so well done Saffi !!!


----------

